# Essence of Lobster



## ironchef (Jan 13, 2009)

Been super busy with work so I haven't posted a food pic in awhile. Finally got a new camera though. This dish was meant to capture the pure essence of lobster. The lobster was slow poached in butter, the sauce is a butter that was infused with lobster bodies and then clarified, and the foam was infused with both lobster and a little chorizo. The acid and fat from the chorizo helped to bring out the flavors of the lobster. 

*Butter Poached Big Island Keahole Lobster*
_Green Papaya and Hearts of Palm Salad, Lobster Butter, Chorizo-Lobster Emulsion




_


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2009)

Man... do we need taste-o-vision... or virtual tasting... yum oh yum!


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

Man does that sound amazing. You had better have a talk with your staff there though because I think someone spit on your lobster


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

The description sounds awesome, the presentation is awesome.... until I get to the foam... sorry man I am just too squeamish and for some reason foam does make me that way... I don't know why.
But that isn't to say I wouldn't give it a taste... I would just close my eyes first so I don't see the foam!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good IC! Good to see ya posting! 

I used to do something like this with Crawfish!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2009)

it does sound great, and i'm sure it tastes good, but i have to agree with gb; a smoker hocked a loogey on your lobster.

lol, you could call it the loogey lobster special. 

outside of that, it's good to see you again, ic.


----------



## miniman (Jan 13, 2009)

That is georgeous and I just want to eat it.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 13, 2009)

GB said:


> Man does that sound amazing. You had better have a talk with your staff there though because I think someone spit on your lobster


 
No that was me. I was chewing tobacco at the time I took the pic. Thought I missed the plate.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 13, 2009)

Please pardon my "red-neckness" but what's the purpose of foam? I've never understood that


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

Glorie said:


> Please pardon my "red-neckness" but what's the purpose of foam? I've never understood that



It adds $15 to the plate


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 13, 2009)

Ironchef - I've been wondering where you were! Good to hear from you and thanks for the delicious-looking picture! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## sattie (Jan 14, 2009)

FYI... I went more off the description of his dish than the photo... I'm not a big fan of foam, but the way he described it sounded like something I would definately order!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure it was delicious, the decription sure comes across that way.  I'm sorry and please don't take offense but that foam reminds me of something very unpleasant.  I think it would look much more appetizing without it but to each his own and I'm sure it's very pleasing to a lot of folks.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2009)

GB said:


> It adds $15 to the plate


 
You comedians have made my morning! 

Sorry, IC, The description sounds amazing, but the foam looks like.......well, _spit._  

As well, at least in New York, foams are pretty well over. Thankfully.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 14, 2009)

Christmas eve dinner, my entree was adorned with foam.  It was actually full of flavor, not bland as I imagined.  I'd like to get into some of those scientific methods this year (my resolution).

Lobsta looks great.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2009)

dinnuh is

hoch - ptooey

served.

(lol, sorry i.c..   couldn't resist)


----------



## ironchef (Jan 14, 2009)

My mission is to uphold the legacy of the foam. 

Actually, I'm thinking of cutting back. When people from other restaurants ask others who either work with me, or used to work with me, the response is, "Oh yeah, that's the guy that does all the foams."


----------

